# Size 31rqs In Camping Sites...



## dcfl (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am getting a 31RQS... my concern... is how the camping sites will consider as the size... since is a model 31 means is 31 feet...

or they measure from Bumper to tongue... then is 34+ feet

So what exactly the comping sites will take as the size?

Thanks,
DC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The 31 is typically the box. You'll need to add a few more feet for the bumper/tounge.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would tell them overall lenght
That's what I do

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never seen someone punished or scolded for giving the wrong length. Tell them its 36 ft long and then it will fit.









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm with John. Call it 36" and you will be fine.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the 31, too. *If* they ask, I usually tell them 34 to include the tongue.

I'vee never had a site too small. Might have to park the TV next to it rather than in front or behind, but no big deal.

BTW, you're gonna love this trailer.









Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been wondering the same thing. Mine is a 28', but is over 30 with the tongue and over 35 with the queen slide and tongue.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

There are some sites in the older Corp. parks and State Parks that are to short. Just look at the length of the site when you make your reservation and you should be fine.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The park people could not care less - nor should you, once you have bought your trailer - what the marketing geniuses at Keystone decide to label your Outback. What matters is whether you have enough space to get your rig into the stall or not.

Give them the true length.

Exception: If you have a rear slide, you can usually let that hang over the end, but it is a bit of a gamble. We have rolled the dice a number of times in that regard, and have only been 'caught' once, with a site that had a fir tree right at the end of the driveway.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Exception: If you have a rear slide, you can usually let that hang over the end, but it is a bit of a gamble.
> [snapback]110899[/snapback]​


Right...and just so I am sure we'll be put in a site with ample room, I say we have a 31' trailer (on a 26 RS).

Randy


----------

